# Brake problem



## Harmslemans (Sep 9, 2017)

Need some help diagnosing a brake problem please. Here’s my situation:

Both front brake drums got hot at once while driving. Brake warning light on dash came on. Both back brake drums normal temperature. Limped home.

Jacked up car and inspected front to back. No visible sign of brake fluid leaking anywhere. No problem with emergency brake. No sign of crushed brake lines anywhere.

Brake fluid in master cylinder normal height; a little cloudy but seems normal.

Both front wheel drums now cool and spin freely

Front and back are manual drum brakes. 72 Pontiac lemans. Thanks much for any advice.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Since both got hot at once I would look to the proportioning valve or the master cylinder,....

The section for the front brakes.....something sticking in that line holding both wheel cylinders open and not letting them return...

You can jack it up and pull the wheels,....spin the drums they should spin freely,...now apply the pedal,...use a helper...they should be locked..

Now release...and and they should spin free, if not the wheel cylinders are not returning because of hydraulic pressure...

Do this on both wheels....

If it was springs or a bad wheel cylinder it would not likely happen in both wheels at once

If it is only one wheel check the springs and wheel cylinder....

Also someone could have put the drum springs on wrong in the front so both do not return correctly...

You need some investigation!...you will get it


----------



## Harmslemans (Sep 9, 2017)

Thanks for your input. Much appreciated.


----------

